
redditAll: Python valentine ("Paul is still giving us hell for not writing it in Lisp") - tomh
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2008/01/python-valentine-program-for-your-day.html
======
jkush
I thought the funniest part was the Sleep(86400) call.

------
BrandonM

      else:
           pass
    

Why is that there (and a 5-space indent to boot)? Also, there were bugs in
that you could go on a date if you had < 0 money, and even if you had money,
you could spend more than you had. Finally, what's the point of setting all
these variables?

Sure, I'm being cynical, but I just didn't find it that funny, and it's not
because I don't know Python.

~~~
kn0thing
I think someone needs a valentine...

------
imsteve
Pretty good

